# 10.6.7 raccourci suitcase



## ironace (13 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

je viens de changer de système pour le 10.6.7.
Avant, j'utilisais le raccourci " Pomme + Alt + S" pour lancer Suitcase Fusion.

Maintenant j'ai Suitcase 3 et il n'y a plus de raccourci disponible.
En fait j'ai remarqué que le raccourci Pomme + Alt + S
est utilisé par le système 10.6.7 pour masquer la toute première visu
d'une fenêtre présentée en colonne. Bref.

Connaissez-vous le raccourci pour accéder directement à Suitcase 3
(j'ai cherché dans le programme mais je n'ai pas trouvé) s'il vous plait ?

Sinon savez-vous créer un raccourci de programme sur ce système ?
J'ai vu que ça avait l'air "possible" dans les préférences du système
mais je n'ai pas réussi... s'il vous plait ?

Merci merci.


----------

